# illu10: wenn man einen text ändert, sich andere mitändern



## stef@n (25. November 2002)

Hoi zusammen,
wie kann ich (fraglich ob es überhaupt geht)
wenn man zb visitenkarten mit illu10 macht, einen namen ändert, sich alle namen mit ändern. 

Jemand ne idee wie man das realisieren kann?
mit actions gehts denk ic net, weil man ja immer verschiedene plätze auf dem blatt hat..?!

mfg stef@n


----------



## Thomas Lindner (7. Dezember 2002)

Kleine Bitte am Rande: Bitte nächstes mal das Posting so schreiben, das es halbwegs einen Sinn ergibt. 
Wir geben uns hier Mühe Dir zu helfen, gib Du Dir bitte Mühe dich verständlich auszudrücken!

Danke!!!

Back 2 Topic:


Nein, es gibt leider keinen Weg, zumindest keinen direkten und ein Plugin oder ähnliches ist mir nicht bekannt!

Cu on board

Cutti


----------



## propaganda X (3. Januar 2003)

über illustrator geht das ziemlich sicher nicht. dafür solltest du auf dtp-programme umsteigen (quarkxpress, indesign geht -glaub ich- auch; bei pagemaker könnte es über die serienbrieffunktion gehen), allerdings bezweifel ich, ob sich der aufwand lohnt.


----------

